# سؤال للاخوة النصاري



## زهرة يثرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه استعين
سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه 
اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس اذا اخطأ 
وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ 
ارجو اجابة منطقية 
.......................................


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه استعين
> سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه
> اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس اذا اخطأ
> وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ
> ...


الجواب هنا
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/04-Questions-Related-to-Spiritual-Issues__Ro7eyat-3amma/014-can-we-confess-to-God.html

واحب اضيف انك لما بتعملي خطية قصاد الله بتعمليها من غير متتكسفي علي نفسك لكن الانسان لما يعترف بيتكسف وبيراجع نفسة الف مرة وبيقول في نفسة اذا كان انا هتكسف من كاهن اذاي متكسفش من الله


----------



## زهرة يثرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

وانا هستحي من كاهن ليش هو اللي خلقني ام الله 
الله يغفر لمن يشاء بغير حساب ولا وسائط لله

.......................................


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> وانا هستحي من كاهن ليش هو اللي خلقني ام الله
> الله يغفر لمن يشاء بغير حساب ولا وسائط لله
> 
> .......................................


 
*من الواضح انك مبتقريش الرابط *

*ثانيا ان اعترف ان محمد رسول الله واكبر والله واكبر هو اكبر شيطان بالدليل والبرهان*
....................................... 
*رابعا*
*الأعتراف فقط أن أعترف على الله مباشرة؟ هل الله يناولك أو الله يقرن زواجك؟! أم أن كل هذه الأمور تتم في وجود الأب الكاهن الذي يتمم أوامر سيده، والذي من فمه تُطلَب الشريعة، هكذا قال رب الجنود: "إسأل الكهنة عن الشريعة" (حج11:2).*


----------



## زهرة النرجس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يااخي الاسلام دين مسامحة دين مغفرة
ان الله يحب ان ياتيه عبده بملء الارض خطايا لكن ياتيه تائب خاشع نادم لايشرك به شيء وصدقني سيغفر له من دون واسطة.
لو انت في مكان ليس فيه قس واخطأت ماذا ستفعل ربنا لا يحب الجهر بالمعصية.


----------



## زهرة يثرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *من الواضح انك مبتقريش الرابط *
> 
> *ثانيا ان اعترف ان محمد رسول الله واكبر والله واكبر هو اكبر شيطان بالدليل والبرهان*
> .......................................
> ...


ومو هقرا لانى مو ابى كلام انشا مثل ما يقول المصريين (كلام علي ورق)
و لما تحبب شخص في دينك تكلمه بادب لكن انت لم تتكلم بادب وهذا من سمات دينكم و هذا الشئ لاحظته فى المنتدى
الادب ثم الادب ثم الادب الاتكيت بيقول كده


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله اللي يغفر مش الكاهن..الكاهن فقط يعطي النصائح و يقول لنا شو بنعمل
و على فكرة الاعتراف مش الا يكون قدام الكاهن....نقدر نعترف وحدنا قدام الله
سلام الرب*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

> يااخي الاسلام دين مسامحة دين مغفرة


 
بلاش تتكلمي عن اسلامك هنا بدل ماتكلم انا كلام هنا فية قسم اسلامي مسامحة اية هتضحكي علينا 
http://www.islameyat.com/



> ان الله يحب ان ياتيه عبده بملء الارض خطايا لكن ياتيه تائب خاشع نادم لايشرك به شيء وصدقني سيغفر له من دون واسطة.
> لو انت في مكان ليس فيه قس واخطأت ماذا ستفعل ربنا لا يحب الجهر بالمعصية.


 
القس لا يغفر لانة ليس الله بل يعطي الحل *الأعتراف فقط أن أعترف على الله مباشرة؟ هل الله يناولك أو الله يقرن زواجك؟! أم أن كل هذه الأمور تتم في وجود الأب الكاهن الذي يتمم أوامر سيده، والذي من فمه تُطلَب الشريعة، هكذا قال رب الجنود: "إسأل الكهنة عن الشريعة" (حج11:2).*


----------



## العوام (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اختى السوال ميكونش كده ...
يكون ازااااااااااااااااى!! 

طب لو الانسان فى صحراء او مكان به ناس جهال يعترف لمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والاهم من كده .....

  هل ادم اعترف بالذنب وكان مؤمن بالمسيح كمخلص ومؤمن بالانجيل كى يدخل الملكوت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> اختى السوال ميكونش كده ...
> يكون ازااااااااااااااااى!!
> 
> طب لو الانسان فى صحراء او مكان به ناس جهال يعترف لمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



هل قرأت ردي السابق؟



> *الله اللي يغفر مش الكاهن..الكاهن فقط يعطي النصائح و يقول لنا شو بنعمل
> و على فكرة الاعتراف مش الا يكون قدام الكاهن....نقدر نعترف وحدنا قدام الله
> سلام الرب*


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

زهرة يثرب قال:


> سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه





زهرة يثرب قال:


> اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس اذا اخطأ
> وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ
> ارجو اجابة منطقية





الاخت الفاضلة ، زهرة يثرب 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

اولا ، اوافقك بشدة على ان كل انسان به عيوب ، وكل انسان يخطيء ، ليس احد صالح او كامل الا الله وحده .

وقد اظهر لنا هذه الصورة الرب يسوع المسيح ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ، كان مثلنا نحن البشر في كل شيء ، ما عدا الخطية ، فهو الوحيد بلا خطية ، ليس له خطية ، لم يعرف خطية ، لم يفعل خطية ( كل واحدة من هذه لها آية في الكتاب المقدس ) .

وحيث ان الكل يخطيء ، فالقس او الكاهن هو ايضا انسان مثلنا في كل شيء يخطيء ، ويحتاج الى ان يتوب ويندم ويعترف بخطاياه .

اما عن سؤالك ان (القس هو الذي يغفر الخطايا) ، فهذا اتهام باطل للعقيدة المسيحية ، فنحن لا نقول بهذا ، ولا تعلم به اي طائفة من الطوائف المسيحية على اختلافها في فرعيات ممارسة العبادة والطقس المسيحي ، وحتى الكنائس الطقسية التي تسمي ( القس او رجل الدين ) باسم الكاهن ، في لا تعلم ان الكاهن له سلطان غفران الخطايا . بل هو يعطي فقط ( اعلان غفران الخطايا ) فالمؤمن التائب والنادم يأتي الى ( الاب او المرشد الروحي ) الذي يرتضيه من الاباء الكهنة ، ويسأله النصح والارشاد ، والكاهن يعطيه الارشاد ، ويقوده الى يقين مغفرة الله اذا كان يتوب ويقدم توبة حقيقية ،فيحاول تصحيح خطأه تجاه الناس الذين اخطأ تجاههم ، ويعيد علاقته مع الناس والله بصورة صحيحة مرة اخرى .

الخلاصة : من اوهمك ان الكاهن له سلطان غفران الخطايا في المسيحية ، اعطاك معلومة خاطئة .

وارجو ان نلتزم بصلب الموضوع ، او غلقة عند هذا الحد ، فاعتقد ان السؤال تم الاجابة عليه .

مع تحياتي


----------



## العوام (14 سبتمبر 2008)

برده محدش رد السوالين مش واحد ؟؟؟؟؟

الاول : لو كنت فى الصحراء او مكان فى ناس جهال . اعترف لمين ؟
الثانى : هل ادم اعترف بخطيئته وأمن بالمسيح كمخلص وامن بالانجيل كى يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟

رجاء الاجابة بوضوح وعدم ترك اى من السوالين


----------



## زهرة يثرب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة ، زهرة يثرب
> 
> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> 
> ...


نعم جاوبتني ولكن اكييد سوف نختلف في اشياء لا داعي لذكرها 
وشكرا لك علي اسلوبك المتحضر لا مثل الاخرون


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل : العوام




العوام قال:


> برده محدش رد السوالين مش واحد ؟؟؟؟؟





العوام قال:


> الاول : لو كنت فى الصحراء او مكان فى ناس جهال . اعترف لمين ؟



 
اذا كنت قرأت الردود التي تقول ان الكاهن ليس له سلطان غفران الخطايا بل تبليغها وتأكيدها فقط للمؤمن التائب والمعترف (لله وليس للكاهن )، فان الجواب اصبح منطقيا ولا يحتاج الى مزيد من الاسئلة لتأكيد الاجابة مرة اخرى 

اذا كان الانسان في صحراء فانه يعترف لمن اخطأ في حقه ، ويعترف لله ، وهذا كاف جدا لنوال غفران الخطايا .



> الثانى : هل ادم اعترف بخطيئته وأمن بالمسيح كمخلص وامن بالانجيل كى يدخل الملكوت ؟؟؟
> 
> رجاء الاجابة بوضوح وعدم ترك اى من السوالين




نعم ، آدم اعترف بخطيئته وتاب وندم وآمن بالفادي المخلص ( لم يكن يعرف ان اسمه المسيح في ذلك الوقت ) ولكنه كان يؤمن انه سوف يكون مولود المرأة ، ذبيحة السماء ، حامل خطايا العالم  ، وقد اوضح له الله كل هذه الامور عندما صنع له وعلمه باول ذبيحة حيوانية كرمز لذبيحة الفداء في المسيح .

كل ما قلته الان ، كتبته باختصار شديد ،ولكن تفاصيله موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ، يمكن ان نضعها لك اذا شئت .

تحياتي


----------



## العوام (14 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل : العوام
> 
> 
> [/color]
> ...


 

اااااااااااااه
وطالما انه امن وتاب اذا لماذا الفداء طالما الله غفر له ؟
وان قلت بان الله لم يغفر له اذا ادم مات على الخطيئة وهو فى النار 
ولماذا انتظر الله كل تلك السنين كى يفديه . ويترك اجيال تخلق وتحمل خطيئته وتموت دون فداء ؟
وان خطيئه ادم غفرت اذا ماذا حملت الاجيال اللاحقة له كى تفدى ؟


----------



## العوام (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ثانيا طالما ان الانسان يمكن ان يعترف لله بخطيئته .................
اذا ما الداعية من ان يعترف للكاهن ؟
اليس الله بكافى للاعتراف بالذنب والتوبة له ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزي العوام 

اولا : اذا كان الله هو غافر الخطايا ، فليس هناك ( ضرورة حتمية ) لوجود القس لنوال غفران الخطايا ، ولكن بعض الناس دائما يريدون ان يأخذوا تأكيد ممن درس كلمة الله بطريقة متعمقة ، ان الله قد غفر الخطية ، او لعلهم يسألون ارشادا ، ماذا يستطيعون ان يفعلوا في موقف بعينه ، اذا القس او الكاهن هنا دوره هو ( المرشد او الاب الروحي ) واعتقد ان في الاسلام هناك من تستفتونه وتطلبون منه شرح آية قرآنية ، او فهم آية قرآنية ، اذا ليس هذا مجال الاعتراض هنا ، الموضوع ان في كل ملة او عقيدة هناك من يسأل وهناك من يفهم اكثر من السائل فيجيبه ويوضح له ما خفي عنه فهمه .
الخلاصة : اذا لم يتوفر وجود القس ( اب الاعتراف او المرشد الروحي ) فان المؤمن التائب والمعترف لله والناس ،ينال ايضا غفران الخطايا ، لا فرق بين وجود قس او عدمه ، لان غفران الخطايا من الله وحده .


ثانيا : في العقيدة المسيحية الله متكامل الصفات ، فهو غافر الذنب ، ورحيم ومحب ، ولكنه قدوس وعادل ، خطية آدم كان عقوبتها الموت (اجرة الخطية هي موت ) ومنذ البداية علم الله آدم ان خطيته استلزم معها تقديم ذبيحة حيوانية رمز لفداء المسيح على الصليب ، حيث انه في الصليب تتحقق كل صفات الله بدون تعارض ، فالعدل يطلب موت الخاطيء ام من ينوب عنه ( قدمه المسيح لله ) والرحمة والمحبة تطلب غفران الخطية واطلاق الانسان التائب ، وهذا ايضا تحقق في الصليب ( قدمه المسيح للخطاة ) .

( لانه ان كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش على المنجسين يقدس الى طهارة الجسد 14 فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي)

(عبرانيين 9 : 13 - 14)

كل الاجيال من آدم الى المسيح وماتت على الايمان بانتظار الفادي بنفس الدرس الذي تعلمه آدم ، فقد ماتوا على الايمان بالمسيح ، ونالوا ايضا غفران الخطايا في صليب المسيح  ( راجع الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح 11) 



مع تحياتي


----------



## جاك سبارو (14 سبتمبر 2008)

نيو مان هل ادم كان يؤمن بالمسيح فكك بقى من الحوارات ها هات دليل


----------



## العوام (14 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> اااااااااااااه
> وطالما انه امن وتاب اذا لماذا الفداء طالما الله غفر له ؟
> وان قلت بان الله لم يغفر له اذا ادم مات على الخطيئة وهو فى النار
> ولماذا انتظر الله كل تلك السنين كى يفديه . ويترك اجيال تخلق وتحمل خطيئته وتموت دون فداء ؟
> وان خطيئه ادم غفرت اذا ماذا حملت الاجيال اللاحقة له كى تفدى ؟


 
صديقى العزيز انت تكلمت كثير ولم تجاوب على ما سالت بالتحديد .......
هل ادم امن بالمسيح كمخلص كى يدخل الملكوت معه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام مات على خطيئته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2008)

العوام قال:


> صديقى العزيز انت تكلمت كثير ولم تجاوب على ما سالت بالتحديد .......





العوام قال:


> هل ادم امن بالمسيح كمخلص كى يدخل الملكوت معه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ام مات على خطيئته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




الاخ الفاضل العوام 


سوف افترض انك اقتنعت بالسؤال الاول الخاص بالانسان الموجود في الصحراء ، حيث انك توقفت عن الاستمرار فيه .

نستكمل اذا الاجابة عل سؤالك الثاني :




> اقتباس من  جاك سبارو
> 
> نيو مان هل ادم كان يؤمن بالمسيح فكك بقى من الحوارات ها هات دليل




الاجابة هي نعم ، آدم آمن بالمخلص ( لم يكن يعرف ان اسمه المسيح وقتها ) لكنه آمن بالنبؤة الاولى عنه والتي قالها الله له.
انه  (مولود المرأة ) .

( فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك.15 واضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها.هو يسحق راسك وانت تسحقين عقبه. )
(تكوين 3: 14 - 15)

وبعدها صنع الله بنفسه اول ذبيحة حيوانية ترمز الى الفداء بذبيحة المسيح على الصليب 

( وصنع الرب الاله لآدم وامرأته اقمصة من جلد والبسهما) 
(تكوين 3: 1) 
لو كنتم قرأتم ردي السابق والاقتباسات التي وضعتها لقرأتم الاجابة 

تعريف ما هو الايمان ، والدليل على ان (هابيل ) ابن آدم تعلم الدرس من ابيه عن الذبيحة المقبولة والمرضية التي يطلبها الله 

 والتي تعلمها آدم عندما عمل الله ( اقمصة من جلد ) اول ذبيحة فداء عن الخطية 

(واما الايمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بامور لا ترى. 2 فانه في هذه شهد للقدماء. 3 بالايمان نفهم ان العالمين أتقنت بكلمة الله حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر. 4 بالايمان قدم هابيل للّه ذبيحة افضل من قايين.فبه شهد له انه بار اذ شهد الله لقرابينه. وبه وان مات يتكلم بعد.)

(عبرانيين 11 : 1 - 4)


مع تحياتي


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الكاهن او القس لا يغفر الخطايا
و لكنه يصلي للرب لكي يغفر  الخطايا


----------



## enass (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ولماذا تحضرون الشيخ
لكي يزوجك
وشهود؟؟
اليس الله يرى انكم تريدون ان تتزوجون
هل تحتاجون الى شهود وشيخ!!؟*


----------



## ابو فهد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

enass قال:


> *ولماذا تحضرون الشيخ*
> *لكي يزوجك*
> *وشهود؟؟*
> *اليس الله يرى انكم تريدون ان تتزوجون*
> *هل تحتاجون الى شهود وشيخ!!؟*


 
هذا لاعلان الزواج يا اخت و شرط الزواج لدينا هو الاعلان و الاشهار 

لكن موضوع انى فعلت ذنب و اريد التوبة فلابد ان اكون مخلص لله و استغفره و اتوب اليه بدون واسطة سواء بقس او كاهن او حتى شيخ 
الانسان مسئول عن اعماله و هو الذى سيحاسبه الله عليها يوم القيامة باذن الله 

.......................................


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 سبتمبر 2008)

+++++ وضع الله نظاماً لا يتغير لكل نواحى العمل الدينى مثل الكرازة والوعظ والتعليم والتعميد والاعتراف… الخ. وهذا النظام يقوم على مبدأ أن يخدم بعض البشر – المنتخبين – بعضهم الآخر، ولا يقوم الله بنفسه مباشرة بالعمل الدينى ، ولذلك فإن الله اختار الرسل القديسين وكلفهم بالخدمة الدينية بكل أوجهها من كرازة وتعميد... الخ . 
+++++ لذلك ، فإن رجال الدين ، بهذه الصفة ، لا يغفرون الخطايا بسلطانهم الذاتى ولا بإسمهم الشخصى، بل بسلطان التوكيل الإلهى وبإسم الله الذى منحهم أن يكونوا: [ وكلاء أسرار الله ] ا كو 4: 10 ، إنه سلطان الشرعية لخدمة الأسرار الإلهية. 
+++++ ورفض مبدأ خدمة البعض للبعض الآخر ، فيه رفض لكل أنبياء الله ، إذ -- بهذا المبدأ -- يجب أن تكون العلاقة مباشرة مع الله ، فيكلم كل واحد مباشرة ، بدون وسيط من الأنبياء .
++++ وهكذا يظهر أنه مبدأ مغلوط من أساسه .


----------



## nofeir (15 سبتمبر 2008)

من علامات التوبة الحقيقية أن الإنسان يعترف ويقر بخطيته ولا يكتمها- لأنه قد يخطئ مائة خطية معينة ثم يقول مش مهم أعترف بها مباشرة بينى وبين الله فى سرى-- وفى اليوم التالى يرتكب نفس الخطايا ويقول مش مهم أعترف بها لله فى سرى- ثم فى اليوم الثالث يرتكب نفس الخطايا ويقول مش مهم أعترف لله فى سرى- وهكذا وهكذا ---- ألخ -- فاالإعتراف لله فى وجود مرشد روحى لضمان جدية التوبة وأن الإنسان يريد فعلاً أن يترك الخطية من كل قلبه ويقر بها لله ولا يكتمها -- والقسيس بذاته ليس هو من يغفر الخطايا - بل هويعطى إرشاد روحى ويعلن للمعترف رحمة الله إذا هو تاب توبة حقيقية -والله هو غافر الذنوب وحده ---- وكل إنسان معرض للخطية حتى القسيس نفسه- ولذلك كل قسيس أيضاً له أب إعتراف فهو غير مستثنى من ذلك حتى البابا نفسه---- أما إذا كان الإنسان فى الصحراء ولايوجد من يعترف أمامه فطبعاً يعترف لله غافر الذنوب - المهم جدية التوبة ورغبة الإنسان الجادة فى التخلص من الخطية - فوجود أب الإعتراف ليس شرطاً أساسياً لمغفرة الله طبعاً المهم الحالة القلبية وإذا كان الإنسان ينوى فعلاً أن يتوب من قلبه


----------



## nofeir (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ياروح الفؤاد -- ما هذا الكلام الذى ليس له أساس من الصحة -- القسيس بشر مثلى ومثلا ويحتاج للتوبة والإعتراف عندما يخطئ


----------



## nofeir (15 سبتمبر 2008)

يا أبو فهد واضح أنك لم تقرأ أى إجابات


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو فهد قال:


> صدقت و الله يا اخوى روح الفؤاد فعلا يعبدون غير الله و يرجعون يقولون انها تقربنا لله


*لا اعرف لماذا تقنعون انفسكم بهذا الكلام...اسال كل مسيحيي العالم من تعبدون سيقولون الله الواحد ولا نشرك به احدا..*
*لكن المخدر الذي اخذتموه من اصحاب العمائم مازال يفعل مفعوله*
​


----------



## روح الفؤاد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لم أقل أنكم تعبدونه ...

لكنكم تذهبون إليه و تستغفرونه ليغفر لكم بواسطة الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أليس هذا كالذين يعبدون الأصنام ؟؟ 

في الإسلام كما في المسيحية ..
من علامات التوبة أن يعترف بخطئه و يتوب إلى بارئه .. ولكن :
ليس أن يذهب إلى شيخ من شيوخ الإسلام و يقول له قد اغتبت أخي فاغفر لي !!!
و إن ذهب لما يشعره من ذنب .. فيقول للشيخ ادعوا الله أن يغفر لي ..

كما أننا لا نقدم شيئا و لا قرباناً .. و لا نقطع إصبعاً !!!!

هانا الله و هداكم ....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

> لم أقل أنكم تعبدونه ...
> 
> لكنكم تذهبون إليه و تستغفرونه ليغفر لكم بواسطة الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*لية بتروح الجامع متصلي في البيت لله لية تمشي ورا الشيخ اذن ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## nofeir (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ياروح الفؤاد من قال لك أن القسيس يغفر الخطايا-  وإيه حكاية القربان الذى نقدمه والأصبع --- واضح أنك لا تعرف أى شئ عن المسيحية-- ولا تريد أن تقرأ الإجابات كاملة -- أمال جاى تناقش ليه -- إنت معلوماتك مغلوطة تماماً -- فالتوبة الحقيقية مرتبطة بالحالة القلبية للإنسان نفسه وليست مرتبطة بعوامل خارجية- فهو يريد أن يترك الخطية ويقر بها ولا يكتمها -- والقسيس أيضاًَ بشر خاطئ يعترف بخطيته ويقر بها - ومحتاج للتوبة -- والله وحده غافر الذنوب للجميع--- وأقرأ الإجابة السابقة كلها جيداً


----------



## ابو فهد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

نصلى وراء الشيخ للاتحاد واراءه و ناخد الثواب و الاجر 
يا خوى الغرب ابدى عجبه عندما رانا نصلى بنظام و نسجد بنظام و نركع بنظام بكلمات واحدة و الاتحاد قوة و الفرقة ضعف يا خوى الصلاة فى الجامع بامام للصلاة تختلف عن التوبة نهائيا نعبد الله سويا و لكن نستغفره بدون وسائط


----------



## enass (15 سبتمبر 2008)

* رسالة يعقوب الرسول عندما قال "أمريض أحد بينكم فليدع قسوس الكنيسة فيصلّوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلاة الإيمان تشفى المريض، والرب يقيمه. وإن كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له" (يع5: 14، 15) ولئلا يظن البعض أنه بدهن المريض بالزيت والصلاة من أجله، تغفر له خطاياه؛ أكمل مباشرةً وقال "اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكى تشفوا، طِلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً فى فعلها" (يع5: 16). فعندما قال: إن كان قد فعل خطية تُغفر له، استدرك سريعاً وقال "اعترفوا" أى لا تُغفر لهذا المريض الخطية إلاّ إذا اعترف.

لقد وردت نصيحة فى سفر الأمثال: "من يكتم خطاياه لا ينجح، ومن يُقِر بها ويتركها يُرحم" (أم28: 13)

فى سفر يشوع ابن سيراخ "لا تستحى أن تعترف بخطاياك" (سيراخ4: 31)

واليكم مثل هذه المراة الخاطئة
التي اعترفت امام الناس جميعا بخطيتها::

 أتت أمام الناس الحاضرين فى وسط الاحتفال الذى صنعه الفريسى للسيد المسيح، وجلست تبكى تحت قدمىّ السيد المسيح وتمسحهما بشعر رأسها.. فهذا نوع من الاعتراف الواضح حيث إنها أرادت أن تنال المغفرة.. بل وسمعان الفريسى نفسه قال "لو كان هذا نبياً لعلِمَ من هذه المرأة التى تلمسه وما هى إنها خاطئة" (لو7: 39) امرأة كانت خاطئة فى المدينة، أى أن المدينة كلها تعلم أنها خاطئة. فعندما أتت تحت قدمى السيد فى وسط الاحتفال وبهذه الصورة أمام الناس كلها وظلت تبكى هذا البكاء، فهذا هو اعتراف واضح للسيد المسيح أمام الناس الحاضرين الذين كانوا يعرفون خطاياها.. اعتراف أنها أخطأت وندمت بدموع وانسحاق وعند القدمين.. لماذا إذاً لم تتب فى غرفتها فقط؟!*


----------



## azazi (16 سبتمبر 2008)

انا ولست مسيحي فهمت من خلال المشاركات المسيحيه في هذا الموضوع ان القسيس لا يغفر الذنوب  ... ولكن اجد اصراراً  من الاخوه المسلمين ان القسيس يغفر الذنوب ؟؟
فمثلا سابقا ً  انا اتصل على شيخ واقول بالله ياشيخ  ادع لي ان يتوب علي ؟؟؟ او يا شيخ فلان ادعو الله ان يوفقني ؟؟؟؟ هل هذا يعني ان الشيخ يغفر الذنوب ؟؟؟ اني فهمت وجهة نظر الاخوه المسيحيين في هذا الموضوع .



ابو فهد قال:


> نصلى وراء الشيخ للاتحاد واراءه و ناخد الثواب و الاجر
> يا خوى الغرب ابدى عجبه عندما رانا نصلى بنظام و نسجد بنظام و نركع بنظام بكلمات واحدة و الاتحاد قوة و الفرقة ضعف يا خوى الصلاة فى الجامع بامام للصلاة تختلف عن التوبة نهائيا نعبد الله سويا و لكن نستغفره بدون وسائط



اخي ليتك اتيت بالدليل ان الغرب معجب بصلاة المسلمين امّا انا شخصياً فإني معجب بصلاة المسيحيين وبساطتها دون تكلف ....... ... و من ثم اي اتحاد تتكلم عنه والمسلمين اليوم متفرقين والكل يكفر الآخر  ....!؟  اذا تبعت منطقك فإني سأسرد لك اتحاد الجنود بالجيوش اثناء العرض  حركه واحده  تجد الفين جندي يتحركن حركة واحده لا تختلف عن الآخر !!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / أبو فهد
++ ليس المهم هو إعجاب الناس ، بل الحق هو المهم .
+++ كما أن الغرب ، نشروا صور الصلاة ، على أرصفة محطات القطارات ، بطريقة تسدها تماماً ، ليس للإعجاب ، بل للإدعاء بالهمجية . ++ كما نشروا صوراً سخيفة أخرى ، لا تعنى الإعجاب بل الإستهزاء .
+++ لذلك ، فلنترك الغرب ، ولنبحث عن الحق بعقولنا ، فإن الله لم يخلق العقول عبثاً ، بل لنشغِّلها ، ونبحث وندرس ، بكل أمانة ، لكى نصل للحق .
+++ الإنسان ، مسؤل عن الوصول للحق ، لأنه يملك أدوات الوصول ، وهى العقل والضمير والروح الذى يهفو للسمو .


----------



## ابن الملك 1 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *الله اللي يغفر مش الكاهن..الكاهن فقط يعطي النصائح و يقول لنا شو بنعمل
> و على فكرة الاعتراف مش الا يكون قدام الكاهن....نقدر نعترف وحدنا قدام الله
> سلام الرب*




تمام


----------



## مايك كوريك (19 سبتمبر 2008)

زهرة يثرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه استعين
> سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه
> اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس اذا اخطأ
> وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ
> ...



اخي العزيز القس لا يغفر الي الخاطي ولكن القس او الكاهن هم الرابط بين الله والشعب لاننا في الكنيسه يوجد شيئى اسمه سر الأعتراف وهذا يكون في داخل الكنيسه ونعترف الي الكاهن او القس ليغفر لنا الرب يسوع المسيح الخطايا:17_1_34[1]:


----------



## اننى مسلمة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يا خلق الله
عندا خلق سيدنا ادم كان قبل ميلاد المسيح وربنا عز وجل هو الذى خلق سيدنا ادم عليه السلام وسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام 
ويحب ان نتكلم عليهم باحترام شوية دول انبياء مش بيلعبوا معانا


----------



## مايك كوريك (20 سبتمبر 2008)

اننى مسلمة قال:


> يا خلق الله
> عندا خلق سيدنا ادم كان قبل ميلاد المسيح وربنا عز وجل هو الذى خلق سيدنا ادم عليه السلام وسيدنا عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام
> ويحب ان نتكلم عليهم باحترام شوية دول انبياء مش بيلعبوا معانا



:new5: يا اختي ادم هو انسان عادي خلقه الرب من تراب وهو ليس بسيد احد خلقه لبداية الكون اما المسيح ابن الله خلقه ليمسح عنا الخطيئة ويغفر لنا خطايانا بسفك دمه على الصليب من اجل احياء الكون


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل أبو فهد
++ تقول سيادتك :  (( نصلى وراء الشيخ للاتحاد واراءه و ناخد الثواب و الاجر )) 
+++ فهل ذلك يعنى أنك ترفض مبدأ وجود إنسان ، أياً كان ، يقوم بالخدمة الدينية ، بتوكيل من لله ؟؟
+++ أليس هذا الرفض --- لمبدأ خدمة البشر لبعضهم بعضاً ، بالخدمة الدينية --- يؤدى لرفضك لوجود أنبياء ، مرسلين من الله ، ليوصلوا رسالته لبقية الناس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
++++ فمادمت سيادتك تؤمن بالعلاقة المباشرة بين الله وكل إنسان ، فلماذا تنقض ما تؤمن به ، وتقبل وساطة النبى أو الرسول ، ما بين الله والناس ؟؟؟
++++++ فهل هذا هو ما تؤمن به فعلاً ؟؟؟


----------



## bashaeran (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا اريد ان اوضح لك شي نحن مسيحين ولسنى نصارى . ثانيا لو بتحب يجبوك بادب كان اجدر بيك ان تطرح السؤال من غير تعبير استفزاء بمن لهم دين .*
* .....................*
* ولك مني كل الاحترام و اخي العزيز اريد ان ابشرك بشي ربما لا تقتنع به الان *
*لكن يمكنك الان من خلال كوكل تعرف عددد المسلمين تركوا الاسلام وهم الان يجتمعون في الكناس يعلنون ايمانهم علنا في الشوارع والدوائر لا يهابون الخوف او الموت تعرف ما هو السبب . *
*هو اكتشافهم حقيقة الاسلام والى اين وصل مع بالغ احترامي*


----------



## farou2 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

زهرة يثرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه استعين
> سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه
> اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة )اولا الفس لا يغفر الخطايا‏(‏ والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس )نفس الذي غفر للخاطي‏(‏ اذا اخطأ
> وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ
> ...


ارجو ان اكون وفقت واعطيتك جوابا شافيا اخوك في الإنسانية فاروق محمد عثمان


----------



## Bent Christ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

انا عايزه اعرف مين اللى قال ان القس هو اللى بيغفر الخطايا


----------



## حسام الزرو (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*# ................................. #*

*ممنوع الخروج عن الموضوع *

*أو التعرض للإسلاميات في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة*

*حرر بواسطة .............. fredyyy*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*والسلام على من اتبع الهدى ولية هدي وتزعل سها*
*بلاها هدي ولا سها*
*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاك*
*انا مالي بمارتن لوثر ميخصنيش انا الي يخصني الكتاب المقدس*

وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار، الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السموات وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (مت 18: 17، 18).


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 
اولا لولا ان القسم مسيحي يمنع التطرق للاسلاميات كنت علقت علي الجملة دية 



> اشعر كأنك قد غضبت


 
اخي الحبيب لا تحكم علي احد باطلا فانا لا اغضب ولم اغضب بل حبيت اخلي السلام للجميع مش لاتباع هدي = محمد



> " السلام على من اتبع الهدى" وهل افهم من هذا انك تشك في ما انت عليه!!!!


 
ومين قالك اني بشك تلقي الاتهامات باطلا فانا اثق في ديني ثم تتناول شخصيات وتبعد عن صلب الموضوع وعلموني ان من يترك الموضوع ويذهب للشخصيات انسان ضعيف حواريا ...... هذة ملحوظة



لما اقلك الشيخ عزت

واخرج انا برضة اعتقد ان مجرد زكر اسمة بتذكر شئ مش هقولة برضة لانةي المنتدي خاص بالمسيحيات



 انا مش عاوز اتكلم في الاسلاميات يا اخي كلمني في صلب 


الموضوع
ولا مشاركة لغاية دلوقتي من الي علقت عليها لها دخل بالموضوع




> من هذا الذي جلس مكان الرب ليغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء "


 
مين قالك اني الكاهن هو الي بيغفر الخطية هل هو الله ؟؟؟
الله فقط هو غافر الخطية والكاهن وسيط
هديك مثال يقرب الفكرة فية قاضي القاضي دة بيمشي علي قانون القانون بيحطة مجلس الشعب
والقاضي بيحكم علي الشخص من خلال القنون الي حطة مجلس الشعب
نفس الكلام الله واضع قوانين الي هي في الانجيل والكاهن بيحكم من خلال الانجيل مش هو الي بيحكم لا دة الله لكن الكاهن وسيط

يا ريت تفهم
اغريغوريوس


----------



## الفيلسوف (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مع احترامى لكل من هو غير مسيحى دول اخوتنا ولازم نجوبهم على استفسارتهم .
وعليكم السلام يا اخ حسام والاخوة المحترمين .
ردا على استفسار ان القس يغفر الخطايا .
اساس العبارة خطا يا اخى فالقس لا يغفر الخطايا بل الله . فالقس ما هو الا وسيط قد لا يسمع او يركز فى كلام واعترافات الخاطى بل الرب فى ملكوتة هو اللى يرى قلب الخاطى وتوبتة عن خطاياة ويغفر لة . اما القس فهو مرشد للخاطى لتوضيح كيفية عدم وقوع الخاطىء فى الخطية مرة اخرى .
انت منتفق معى ان لا يغفر الخطايا الا الله  صح ؟
اذا نحن متفقون على المبدا وتم ايضاح المفهوم الخاطىء لديك فى عبارة ان القس يغفر الخطايا .
نحن نرحب باى استفسار يا اخ حسام انتم اخوة لنا ونحنو نتشرف بكم .
واعتزر عن شدة لهجة اخوتى فمنهم الغيور على ايمانة لدرجة الاندافاع وذلك من شدة حبة لدينة .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الفيلسوف قال:


> مع احترامى لكل من هو غير مسيحى دول اخوتنا ولازم نجوبهم على استفسارتهم .
> وعليكم السلام يا اخ حسام والاخوة المحترمين .
> ردا على استفسار ان القس يغفر الخطايا .
> اساس العبارة خطا يا اخى فالقس لا يغفر الخطايا بل الله . فالقس ما هو الا وسيط قد لا يسمع او يركز فى كلام واعترافات الخاطى بل الرب فى ملكوتة هو اللى يرى قلب الخاطى وتوبتة عن خطاياة ويغفر لة . اما القس فهو مرشد للخاطى لتوضيح كيفية عدم وقوع الخاطىء فى الخطية مرة اخرى .
> ...


شكرا اخي الفيلسوف قد ذكرت لة
هذا 

مين قالك اني الكاهن هو الي بيغفر الخطية هل هو الله ؟؟؟
الله فقط هو غافر الخطية والكاهن وسيط
هديك مثال يقرب الفكرة فية قاضي القاضي دة بيمشي علي قانون القانون بيحطة مجلس الشعب
والقاضي بيحكم علي الشخص من خلال القنون الي حطة مجلس الشعب
نفس الكلام الله واضع قوانين الي هي في الانجيل والكاهن بيحكم من خلال الانجيل مش هو الي بيحكم لا دة الله لكن الكاهن وسيط

يا ريت تفهم
اغريغوريوس
في المشاركة السابقة


----------



## الحوت (19 ديسمبر 2008)

مريم الجزائرية قال:


> يعني معقول ربنا ما قدر يغفر لآدم و حواء خطيئتهم اللي نزلتهم من الجنة للأرض الا ببذل روح و سفك دم السيد المسيح؟؟؟



*مافيش حاجة اسمها ربنا ما قدرش !

الله في المسيحيه قادر على كل شي ولكنه بنفس الوقت اله عادل !

ادم وحواء اخطأؤا فكيف تريدين من الله ان يغفر لهم خطيتهم بدون عقاب ؟

باي منطق حضرتك تتكلمين ؟

يعني لو واحد قتل او سرق وقال للقاضي خلاص انا تبت حيقوله خلاص روح على بيتكم بدون ما ينول عقاب على فعلته ؟!

القاضي الذي يصفح عن الذين يتعدون القانون هو قاض غير صالح وبنفس الشكل تغاضي الله عن المعصية فذلك يجعل الله القدوس غير عادل ..!

كلام الله لادم وحواء واضح :

17 وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». 

فالموت في الجحيم هو العقاب المستحق كنتيجة للمعصية ..

فالتوبة لا يمكن لها ان تمحي الخطية بدون عقاب ..

ولان الله لا يريد هلالكنا ..
ولان التوبه وحدها لا يمكنها ان تحول بلا عقاب ..
ولان الله يعلم قبل خلق العالم ان الانسان سوف يخطئ وان عقوبة الخطية هي موت ابدي ..
وضع خطة لكي يخلص الانسان من الجحيم وينول الحياه الابديه وذلك بموت انسان اخر عنه طاهر نقي كحاله ادم وحواء قبل الخطية ..
ولان لا احد بلا خطية الا الله وحده فلا احد يمكن ان يقدم نفسه لياخذ العقاب عن خطايا البشر الا الله وحده ..
ولان الله لا يموت فاخذ الله جسد بشري مثل طبيعتنا ولكن بلا خطية من عذارء ومات بهذا الجسد وبذلك دفع ثمن العقوبة عن البشرية كلها واصبح بمقدور الانسان التوبة ونوال الحياه الابديه بلا عقاب لان العقاب اخذه السيد المسيح بدلا عنا ..
وبهذا اصبح شرط دخول الحياه الابديه هو الايمان بالمسيح الاله المتجسد وبدمه الذي سفكة على الصليب بدلا عنا وبدونه لا يوجد خلاص ولا حياة ابديه وانما الجحيم ..
لان الذي لا يؤمن بالفادي هو بمثابه عاصي هارب من عداله القانون ولو تاب فلن ينال الحياه الابديه ويتوجب عليه دفع الثمن في الجحيم .*



> و ان اعتبرنا ذلك هل الروح الالهية تموت و تحيا؟ بما انو المسيح صلب فداءا عنا و مات ثم قام؟؟؟
> 
> وان قلنا لا الله لا يموت فاذا مشهد الصلب و الالام و الموت ثم القيامة كانت مجرد تمثيلية لا اكثر!!!



*الله لا يموت وانما الجسد الذي اخذه المسيح من العذراء مريم هو الذي مات ..
الذي مات هو الجسد البشري فقط ولكن الله لا يموت ..
فالمسيح كان على الارض وكان بنفس الوقت مالئ الكون كله وموجود في كل مكان ..
فالله في المسيحيه قادر على كل شي وغير محدود .*


----------



## youhnna (31 ديسمبر 2008)

اختى المسلمه الاباء  الكهنه هم وكلاء السيد المسيح على الارض الذى قال لهم متمثلين فى تلاميذة انى اعطيتكم سلطان كل ماتربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا فى السماء وكل ماتحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا فى السماء
اما من جهه الاعتراف فهو شرط اساسى لكى تغفر خطيتك وقبله تقديم التوبه الصادقه عن الخطايا التى تعترفى بها
حتى الاباء الكهنه كل منهم له اب اعتراف من الكهنه  حتى رئيس الكهنه له اب اعتراف  الكاهن  نعترف بخطايانا على اذنه لكى نكون كشفنا اثامنا امام انسان مثلنا وقبلها تبنا عنها اما غافر الخطايا والذنوب هو الله وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

زهرة يثرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه استعين
> سؤال محيرني كثيرا وارجو الاجابة عليه
> اذا كان القس يغفر للشخص الذي يطلب منه المغفرة والسماح نتيجة انه اخطأ اذن من الذي يغفر للقس اذا اخطأ
> وكيف والانسان كله عيوب واخطاء ومن منا لا يخطئ
> ...



اختى زهرة ميرسى على سؤالك
احب اقولك ان الكاهن بيأخد منى اعترافى بخطاياى وبيصليلى ربنا يغفرلى وهو الكاهن بيدينى حل بمغفرةخطيتى ودا حسب قول الكتاب المقدس(من غفرتم لهم خطاياهم غفرت لهم ومن امسكتموها عليهم امسكت ) وكمان ذى ما احنا بنعترف عند الكاهن الكاهن هو كمان بيعترف ممكن عند اب كاهن تانى او عند اسقف  وطبعا الاسقف والبطريرك بيعترفوا ذينا  يعنى الكل بيعترف 
انتى هاتقوليلى الكاهن انسان ذيه ذينا انا ها اقولك ربنا اوصانا بكدا 
وكمان على ما اظن انك بتعترفى بموسى النبى وبتعترفى انه نبى من انبياء الله طيب موسى كان بيقعد وسط الشعب وكان امام جميع الشعب وبيجى كل واحد يعترف بخطاياه (وكانوا ياتون مقرين ومخبرين بافعالهم ) والسيد المسيح قال (ماجئت لانقض بل لاكمل ) يعنى لازم نعترف  واحنا بنعترف لله بخطايانا قدام الكاهن 
ربنا ينور بصيرتك


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------

